# Canyon Nerve XC 9.0, XL, Bj. 2007, gebraucht



## Johnny P. (29. Juni 2010)

Verkaufe bei Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=160449026014&Category=77614&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D1


----------



## Johnny P. (4. Juli 2010)

heut Abend is es so weit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

